# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Nga pikëvështrimi i Diabolisit

## Diabolis

Qiell i kaltër

----------


## Diabolis

in your dreams

----------


## Diabolis

jetë mbas tornados

----------


## Fiori

Nuk e di pse dhe une bera nje foto te pemes ne oborr qe ju ndane deget ne dysh nga rrufete. Vetem se une nuk po mendoja jete pas...Me pelqeu fotoja e dyte dhe komenti!

Pershendetje

----------


## Diabolis

Duhet ta kisha hapur temen ku jane albumet fotografike. Gjithsesi pa pretendime.
Për tituj më kufizon forumi që kërkon të shkruash të paktën dhjetë gërma.
Më e keqja (Si mund të rregullohet?) është kufizimi 100kb për fotografi. Më duhet ti shktryk e ti shtryk e mezi i postoj.

obobo, sa turp

----------


## Diabolis

Gazeta thotë s'ka më kuaj në Tiranë!?
Lavdi Zotit jemi në Nju Jork.

----------


## Diabolis

... e di ...

----------


## Diabolis

flamuri amerikan në gjysëm shtizë

----------


## Diabolis

nuk e dine që më kanë mbi kokë

----------


## Diabolis

urë nga një film?

----------


## Diabolis

luan dhe luanesha

----------


## Diabolis

porcelan Kine

----------


## Diabolis

miti i legjendës së misrit

----------


## Diabolis

brooklyn bridge

----------


## Diabolis

shpirti i shqiptarit

----------


## Diabolis

kollonada me lule

----------


## Diabolis

Drita e Zotit

----------


## Diabolis

lulet e ballkonit

----------


## Diabolis

ju flet radio korça

----------


## Diabolis

bunkere, bunkere, bunkere

----------

